# Waders and kayaks



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

Mate you are write . there is no way you should be wearing waders if you are going in or on the water .
if you go in they WILL fill with water and theres a 95% chance you will drown ...........
i was in the S.E.S down the snow for 8 years and this is what we were taught in the flood boat training .and this is what i have seen for myself ... 2 men drowned on seperate ocasions ,both men fell in the water ,there waders filled with water and they drowned .....

think of a see anchor ,same thing .

cheers craig


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

kraley said:


> wearing of waders would have no affect on your abilty to float once you are in - its a simple matter of physics. If they float without you in them, they won't help bring you down.
> 
> However, they could impede your re-entry out of the water. This could lead to problems.
> 
> Its a myth that they sink you, tho.


if you fall into the water or say you sink just enough to have your face covered by the water than you WILL find it VERY difficult to try and get your face back up so you can breath again .if you have waders on than chances are that you have other warm clothing on as well ,or even a fishing vest when this all gets wet it WILL wheigh you down and make it even harder to get to the surface . not to mention that you would probably be panicking as well which will also make things worse .

kinda like a big parchute stoping you from going in a forward direction .

cheers

craig


----------



## montedane (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi Guys, Being very new to this sport I've been reading all I can.
Would be interested in others opinions re this youtube clip.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

There are better, warmer more comfortable things to wear on a kayak than waders.
The whole bouyancy thing is a sideline. Go for comfort every time!


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Dont believe the hype,

IMHO avoid using them at all costs ( Or test the theory with mates in a pool first, ala Youtube )

As for the myth, thats a myth! Nyahhhh!

;-) :lol: :twisted:


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

Neoprene waders.



Warm, buoyant and don't fill with water.


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

kraley said:


> craig51063 said:
> 
> 
> > kraley said:
> ...


sorry mate i was talking about the plastic chest waders and the thigh waders not the neoprene ones .

the coroner found that the waders [ the plastic ones ] if not the cause , did contribute to there deaths

i dont know if youve seen them the chest waders are all one piece and loose fitting and come all the way up to your chest so when they fill they are like a big bucket of water around your hips .i believe they are made by snowbee ???? i think .

they probably should ban them ...........

the neoprene ones i believe are like wetsuits so yes they would be difficult [ if not imposable ] to fill with water .

cheers 
craig


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

I wear the plastic waders.

I've fallen in with them on in less than ideal conditions.

I got back in no problems. Only about 1/2 a cup of water entered the waders whilst I was in the water.

When you're in the water, the water pressure presses waders in tight against your skin, making it hard for water to enter the waders in the first place. Add a belt or tight drawstring at the top of the waders and you'd have to be really stuffing around in the water to be in long enough that the waders would actually fill.

If they did fill and were creating as much drag as has been suggested, then undoing the clips at the top should allow you to just swim out of them.

I tend to believe the youtube video that was mentioned above.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

mcbigg said:


> I wear the plastic waders.
> 
> I've fallen in with them on in less than ideal conditions.
> 
> ...


100% correct McBigg it's all about the laws physics.

If you wear a sinch belt as recommended by most manufacturers you shoudl see minimal water entering the waders.

If however you have holes in your waders, from poor maintenance or from barb wire fences etc, you create an entry point to by pass the water pressure rule.

Tasmaniac, if you go to any decent tackle store in Tassie or any Trout fishing class/school they will show you the correct techniques for what to do if you go under.

Here's an older posting on the subject: http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=14081

And my post from there re the tackle store instruction:

"Here in Tasmania, we done a real good thing....." to quote Laurie Jackson-Jackson from the Samuel Peep Comedy Show.

One of the first things I learnt down here when I started to Trout fish was how to do "the tuck", basically if you go ass up at the edge of a Tassie lake you could be looking at water about 30 odd metres deep. To avoid your waders filling with water you bring your legs up to your chest, which creates a kind of seal around your waist area, enough to help you float. Then use your arms to get you back to shore, or in our case, your kayak. The use of a waste belt/wading belt also helps.

How did I learn this? The knowedgable lads at my local tackle store, make sure everyone knows how to do it (yet another good reason not to buy from a chain store/supermarket). Also at adult education fishing classes the instructors also teach the technique.

If you are going to use any piece of equipment, you need to know the safety precautions that go with it. That rule for me doesn't apply to just the workplace.


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

I've been cheating death in them for years, even been tipped out in the surf riding waves. I tell everyone its my nautical kungfu and now you blokes ruin my mystique by bringing up physics.......thanks very much....


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

i have been into the water wearing thigh waders just to try this out.. i made sure they filled up with water and guess what.. whilst in the water it made very little difference, only felt a little slower to move around due to the extra bulk.
but when leaving the water you do feel quite a bit heavier and it is more difficult to move. it is like carrying 2 buckets full of water with you, on land its heavy but in the water its not  
if you fall out of the kayak wearing waders, you will not sink !!!! but trying to get back on your yak will certainly be more difficult if you have taken water into your waders :shock:


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

good on ya

but theres no way i would ware waders [ plastic ]if i was on a boat . ive seen and expirenced the results .

you want to wear them well wear them .me ive seen what it can do and the disasterous results so there is no way i would wear waders on a watercraft .

as i said....... they can be or are , a see anchor .

neoprene diferent subject .

craig


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

A point that has not been raised here yet, not that I can see anyway, is the wearing of a life jacket whilst wearing the waders. I wear waders in winter, with warm clothes underneath - it makes a winter kayak fishing experience very comfortable - but I woould not contemplate such a thing without a life jacket. I'm satisfied in my mind that I won't sink as long as I keep the life jacket on. People need to weigh up the risks themselves - its a personal decision.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

craig51063 said:


> Mate you are write . there is no way you should be wearing waders if you are going in or on the water .
> if you go in they WILL fill with water and theres a 95% chance you will drown ...........
> i was in the S.E.S down the snow for 8 years and this is what we were taught in the flood boat training .and this is what i have seen for myself ... 2 men drowned on seperate ocasions ,both men fell in the water ,there waders filled with water and they drowned .....
> 
> ...


Would the fact that the guys where in flood waters have anything to do with it? If you had someone who slipped in to said water, there would be a good chance that water could be forced in under the pressure of the rushing water. :?


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

tasmaniac said:


> Eberbachl said:
> 
> 
> > Neoprene waders.
> ...


Mine are Hodgman neoprene waders. I'm not up to speed with any other brands, but I'm sure your local fishing shop can fill you in.

They aren't great in summer- hot as hell, but in the cooler months they work great.


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

How do you reckon you would go swimming after your Yak, being blown away by the breeze, in your waders?.


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

Feral said:


> How do you reckon you would go swimming after your Yak, being blown away by the breeze, in your waders?.


bit of a struggle i would think


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Point form seems easier :

People have died, people have been found standing up on Lake bottoms, people are smart and people are stupid...

Yes many people have died wearing waders, Yes many deaths could have been prevented. Would they have been prevented if they didnt wear waders, probably not. Would they continue to wear waders in a boat if they had a scare and survived, probably not. Yes many members wear waders, Yes they are a well worn kayaking item of choice worldwide. WIll you drown when you wear waders on your yak, probably not. Will I ever wear waders on the yak, probably not...


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

i wont say yay or nay, but here's my take. I didnt know neoprene waders existed untill a trip to the Aurthers in tassie. No shit, it was December and snowing. Every single person up there was wearing waders, mostly neoprene,some breathable. Word on the lake was(and they have had their share of fatalities, is that hypothermia is the biggest contriuting factor in drownings on the lake. a couple of minutes in the water, the body shuts down and you drown. Usually preceded by hitting a submerged log at high speed and being unable to find the boat. Fast forward to winter in melbourne. Conditions a bit milder, i was able to bait fish for hours in 2- 3- 4 degrees. To go yakking in winter and not having wet feet is Gold. And was totally comfortable.
Later, i took my first swim in them. I was not wearing a PFD (i have a bad habit of leaving it at home, dumb i Know) was wearing long shirt and trousers, trakkie daks, thick socks a wollen jumper and a spray jacket. I got tipped off in a small swell. And as well as not sinking, i found i was more bouyant than with a Pfd alone. the neoprene added bouyancy ALL AROUND MY BODY. i found it incredibly easy to reenter by floating my legs to the surface and just drag my self in. simple as. I can recall in recent times PCSOLUTION having trouble with reentry with a spray jacket only. i remember him commenting that he may start wearing the PFD under his spray jacket. As well as KARNAGE, who had a little extra encouragement, taking a minute to get back in. Sorry if i have the details wrong but you see my point. Neoprenes make re entry easier.
As for craigs points, I wouldnt be caught dead in platic bucket waders. Those things is ugly.
Mine were less than $100 from anaconda.
Sean


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

GoneFishn said:


> craig51063 said:
> 
> 
> > Mate you are write . there is no way you should be wearing waders if you are going in or on the water .
> ...


no mate jindabyne lake, afternoon, middle of summer, 21 years old .fell out of his boat no lifejacket drowned.body found about a week later

older bloke lake eucanbene fell in off a boat drowned . both these people were fishing .

if you go in deep these things can fill with water and act like a brake ......or like a see anchor

so if you fall in and go down lets say 6 feet the PLASTIC waders [ not neoprene ]can open up like a upside down parachute fill with water and so make it incredably dificult to go up .if you are rugged up because of the cold ie t shirt - shirt -jumper - jacket and lets say you are wearing pants under you waders ,what would the WET WEIGHT of this clothing be ??? 20 kgs ish, then throw in the water tempreture and the fact that you would more than likely be panicking .....
the odds are not good .

if you want to conduct a test ,go to a swimming pool and go for a swim fully dressed ie shoes, socks ,shirt, jumpr, jacket ,and see how far you can swim .

now try and do this when someone is hanging on to your legs because thats what it would be like [ i imagine] .

im not trying to ague with anyone but i know what ive seen , i know what ses training was and i know that the rescue services in the area would not wear plastic waders on the water because of this reason .we use to mostly wear wetsuits .

i would not wear these plastic chest waders on a boat .

craig


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

On further overnight thinking it is seeming obvious to me that if you have a need for waders on a watercraft the sensable thing to do is to look at the neoprene floating types or wetsuits [ im sure some of these are boyent as well ]for not much more than the plastic ones [ less than $100 Annaconda ]

i know which one i would rather be in .

cheers
craig


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Hobie Vic said:


> I've been cheating death in them for years, even been tipped out in the surf riding waves. I tell everyone its my nautical kungfu and now you blokes ruin my mystique by bringing up physics.......thanks very much....


lol


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Go the neoprene I also have a pair of the anaconda ones got them for $60  to hot to wear in summer but great in winter to keep dry and warm. If you where going to wear plastic waders I would be using a belt to stop the water coming in.


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Do the neoprene waders keep you dry - or do they act like a wetsuit and simply warm a layer of water between the suit and your skin?


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

fisher said:


> Do the neoprene waders keep you dry - or do they act like a wetsuit and simply warm a layer of water between the suit and your skin?


Dry. 'Cept when..... well, they're really hard to piss out off when your sitting down. Takes a bit of practice :?


----------



## tobes (Jul 8, 2008)

simple i know it not kayak but put a set of waders on jump in the surf and try to get out 95% shark sht


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Tasmaniac,

Anchor Wetsuits in Hobart (Goodwood) make the Fly Dry brand of Neoprene waders that most Taswegians use. Starting price around $250


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

fisher said:


> Do the neoprene waders keep you dry - or do they act like a wetsuit and simply warm a layer of water between the suit and your skin?


Dry, they are fully sealed.


----------

